# New Slogan



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Dont Vote*

Don't Vote!!!

Poll Isn't Being Used Because Of Too Many Complaints


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

How about a write in...

"Last Champions of the Midwest"


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Latest Champions Of Late Midwest Division


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I voted for the MVP & his associates. I like calling attention to the fact of KG being the current MVP.

In fact, I could change it to:

'04 MVP & His Associates.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I like "Home Of Three Headed Monster".


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bump....The One I Didn't Want To Win Is In The Lead


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i'd want some more (or better) ones up there before we decide on one


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

We'll Say For One To Win It Has TO Have The Most Votes And Must Have Over 15 Votes.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

"the MVP, the gangsta and the martian coming to an arena near u"  

yes that it also ****house , :laugh: i think we should have left the suggestions one up there for a while longer tho... we are gonna have to read it for a year lol


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Game over..Flip, flip, flip...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Wolf Pack!!!!


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

bump.... One Of These Needs 15 To Actually Win


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

something tells me 15 people dont want a total of any of these


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

"Olowakandi and Sczerbiak, Bet You Can't Spell One"

Guess even Minnesota fans can't spell one either.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Olowokandi

Szczerbiak



I may be Minnesota fan, but I can spell after all...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Game over..Flip, flip, flip...


:laugh: I voted for it, but I didnt' know it actually had a chance to win!!


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't really care for any of them, but i voted for the "game over" one. But if that wins at least spell Saunders correctly.
It is not "Suanders"

And some of the other ones have some sort of spelling or grammatical error.



> wild_style: i'd want some more (or better) ones up there before we decide on one


I'm with wild style too.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

"The MVP And His Accomplices" is the most respectable one, and got my vote.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

we need a yes or no poll to 'does anyone actually want any of these to win?'
we had a suggestions one up there for like under a week before u posted this up, we gotta have some creative people out there somewhere  , even post one on the nba forum


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Iam Pretty Sure The Suggestion ONe Was Up There Over A Week And Hardly Anyone Had Replied, And I Tried To Post In The NBA Forum And Got In Trouble For Advertising Other Forums.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i like latest champs of the late midwest division....i didnt vote for it.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Should We Use The Winner Or Will Someone Else Start A New Poll


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, why do you always have caps locked on at the beginning of every words?

You mentioned about opening the poll for 10 days, well 10 days have already passed by.


----------

